

Ice Cream Sandwich has visual voicemail API, no built-in app - tilt
http://www.slashgear.com/ice-cream-sandwich-visual-voicemail-missing-in-action-google-responds-18196586/

======
dotBen
My guess would be that's a hole that's been left for the carriers to insert
their own branded app (and customized to the unique aspects of their
particular voicemail platform).

Remember the 'base' Ice Cream Sandwich you see on the Google Nexus phones will
be combined with carrier specific apps before Sprint, Verizon et al role out a
build to their phones.

------
jsight
I expect that the Google Voice app will support this soon. What I really don't
understand is why they didn't implement something similar for SMS. Google
Voice SMS is nice, but the separate app for it is problematic.

